# High blood pressure before and during the period



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I know this is something that happen a lot on period time, I'm on pills so here and there I'll have short periods but still I will feel high blood pressure before and during this time, what can I do?I already told this to the doc ... and she didn't know what to tell me here is a site that explains about that http://www.ehow.com/facts_4865888_high-blood-pressure-menstrual-cycles.html


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

If only I knew how to make low the BHP it would be great


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well how high does it get? Have you recorded some BP readings and shown them to your Dr?


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi BQ it was 126/92 one of them, I showed this to the doc and she said don't worry it's nothing ...


----------

